# pcre



## qsecofr (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi,

to which version of devel/pcre does the following /usr/ports/UPDATING entry pertain?


```
20120214:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pcre
  AUTHOR: dougb@FreeBSD.org

  Until all dependent ports have been updated you should update pcre in
  a manner that will preserve its old shared library. For example:

  # portmaster -w devel/pcre
  or
  # portupgrade devel/pcre
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2012)

8.21_1, according to the page your port link links to. On Feb 14 it updated to 8.30.


----------



## qsecofr (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah! OK.  I see it in the commit history when I page down.  Should've read the page that the tag linked to.


----------

